# 98 Polaris 425 Magnum 4X4 manual needed



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Does anyone have a repair manual in PDF format for a 1998 Polaris 425 Magnum 4X4 they wouldn't mind sending by email? Thanks


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Here ya go, google is your friend.
http://www.thequadconnection.com/polaris/all-polaris-atvs-1996-1998-service-manual/


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Got that one but thanks, was looking for one that is more model specific without having to pay 30$ for a Clymer's.


----------

